# So I just did something with the ramshorn snails



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I had plenty that I had taken out of the tank a while ago and I just took them and threw them outside. We have this pond that we aren't using right now and it is full of rain water and algae. I decided it's time to get rid of these snails. I even had a fake plant and noticed there were eggs on them and threw that plant in the pond as well. Now nature will take it's course. I do still have plenty of ramshorn snails in the tank. I'm thinking I should order at least 3 more assassin snails. I currently have one. I don't like killing bugs (well only certain wills I'll kill) but like snails, ants and some others I leave them alone. But I had way too much and it was time to let them outside.



I know random and no need to share info but felt like sharing it anyways.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Bag them up and send them all to me! My puffers would have a great time with them.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

lol. i have an assassin snail. i need to get at least another but can't right now.


----------

